# Popular Sire Syndrome



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought this was an interesting article. We are lucky that we have a relatively healthy breed, but it's alarming to see how fast a breed can go down hill under some circumstances, with breeders TRYING to do the "right" thing!

http://www.instituteofcaninebiology.org/7/post/2013/12/the-pox-of-popular-sires.html


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Good Article Karen! Also, remember that if a breed become too inbred that the litters become smaller and breeds have almost become extinct.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice to see you on the forum, Pam!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder how many dogs on this forum are descended from Salemi Charly.

Count Maccabee as one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I wonder how many dogs on this forum are descended from Salemi Charly.
> 
> Count Maccabee as one.


Well, since, as far as I know, all of the Starborn pups on the forum are either Posh babies or Posh grandchildren, I think all the Starborn pups qualify. But that is probably an over representation, since there are so many of us on the forum. He was a popular sire, though.


----------

